# wats the best piranha(rbp) diet?



## hi this is pat (Oct 19, 2004)

besides feeders...
tanx pat ox


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not "besides feeders"








The best piranha diet does not contain live fish, but whole frozen fish and fillet instead.

For more info on piranha feeding, check out this article: Piranha Feedings Basics









*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Not "besides feeders"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hi this is pat (Oct 19, 2004)

WOW i coudnt ask for more,great article guys tank you








peace pat ox


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

smelt, shrimp, nightcrawlers and the occasional beefheart and clean non-goldy feeder


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

Nightcrawlers


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

the best diet is:frozen whole fish,fish fillets,squid,clams,crayfish,occasional feeder,stick on tablets,beefheart,strips of raw lean meat,live food fish from supermarket.


----------

